# Debussy for a beginner



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi all

I'm looking for a single disc collection of some of the more popular pieces by Debussy (like the Naxos CD "The Best Of Debussy"). In particular, I'm interested in the Prelude A Di L'apres Midi D'un Faune, La Mer (but a performance that doesn't last longer than it ideally should), and Clair De Lune. 

Looking forward to seeing your recommendations here. Apologies in advance for being a slow learner.

Kind regards 

Louis Solomons


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Don’t forget Nocturnes

hard to go wrong w Boulez


Debussy: La Mer / Nocturnes / Jeux / Rhapsodie pour Clarinette et Orchestre
Amazon.com


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Don’t forget Nocturnes
> 
> hard to go wrong w Boulez
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation. I will see what other recommendations there are, as I would preferably like a single disc which includes Prelude A Di L'apres Midi D'un Faune and La Mer.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I recommend conductor Jean Martinon for the orchestral works. Particularly the recordings with the French National Orchestre. There are many, many recordings of the piano works. It's best to go to YouTube or any streaming site to listen to various interpretations, the quality of the recordings and the sound of the piano that is to your liking. Also make use of the search engine at this site to look up old threads on recommended recordings of composers and the works that interest you. I do this all the time. There are hundreds and hundreds of threads stored in the system.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I recommend conductor Jean Martinon for the orchestral works. Particularly the recordings with the French National Orchestre.


I don't think he put out a single Debussy disc, but Martinon is the one who made Debussy click with me.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The best single-disk Debussy has the three biggies: La Mer, Images, and Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun. Its on EMI(Warner) with Andre Previn and the London Symphony. The sound is exceptional, the conducting is fine to me. For many people, this could be the only Debussy disk they need.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

One can get quite far with one disc of the most famous orchestral pieces like the ones mentioned (I'll mention Salonen/LAPhil/Sony) and maybe two discs for the most famous piano works (like Michelangeli/DG with Preludes, Images... or a mixed anthology). The mature chamber music also fits on one disc although the quartet is usually coupled with the Ravel and might be a better starting place than the 3 late sonatas.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

OK, thanks all.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

EDIT: I wrote the following & posted it before I saw your last post,

In the modern digital era (since I think it is preferable for newbies to listen to Debussy's music in first class sound), the best Debussy conductors have been Serge Baudo, Charles Dutoit, Pierre Boulez, Claudio Abbado, & for certain pieces Bernard Haitink & Andre Previn. Among the orchestral works, some of their standout performances would include Dutoit in the Trois Nocturnes, Boulez in Jeux (on DG), Abbado & Previn in the Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun (who give contrasting readings, both with the London Symphony Orchestra), Haitink in La Mer (& Prelude), Previn again in the Images pour Orchestre, and Baudo in every Debussy work that he recorded with the London Philharmonic & Czech Philharmonic orchestras (granted, the latter recordings are analogue--from 1967, but it's a great Debussy orchestra! nonetheless). There's also a superb Jeux from Michael Tilson Thomas & the LSO on Sony.

Oh yes, conductor Jean Fournet was also excellent in Debussy, if you can still find it, and is one of only two French conductors of the older generation that lived into the digital era (the other being Ravel's student Manuel Rosenthal).

So, I'd suggest that your best option is to put together a homemade compilation disc (via downloads) from the above recommendations. Here are some You Tube links to sample these recordings,





















Andre Previn conducts Debussy
Jeux - poeme danse
Prélude a l´aprés-midi d´un faune
Images pour orchestre - Iberia - Les parfums de la nuit
Jeux, L. 126

However, if you're not so inclined to download, then I'd suggest that you buy a compilation orchestral disc or discs by either Serge Baudo, Charles Dutoit, or Pierre Boulez,

The following (comprehensive) Japanese 'SHM' release makes an excellent choice, both performance & sound-wise,



https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Mer-Nocturnes-Etc-SHM-CD/dp/B09F37T8TW/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3JNKZSXC6NIEE&keywords=debussy+shm+charles+Dutoit&qid=1665057363&s=music&sprefix=debussy+shm+charles+dutoit%2Cclassical%2C86&sr=1-1











Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L.86


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupDebussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L.86 · Timothy Hutchins · Orchestre symphonique de Montréal · Charles...




www.youtube.com












DUTOIT, Debussy La mer, Trois esqisses symphoniques


Charles Dutoit, Orchestre symphonique de Montréal1.De l'aube a midi sur la mer 8:492.Jeux de vsgues 6:113.Dialogue du vent et de la mer 7:571989 May




www.youtube.com





as does the following single disc, which is a former rosette winner from the old Penquin Guide (though don't pay the current high asking price for it new on Amazon, as it was originally a discount release when it first came out, and you should be able to find it at a low price used),

https://www.amazon.com/Mer-Debussy/dp/B00000DO10/ref=sr_1_1?crid=T8J39SEY8RLG&keywords=debussy+bauDo&qid=1665057555&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIwLjAwIiwicXNhIjoiMC4wMCIsInFzcCI6IjAuMDAifQ==&s=music&sprefix=debussy+baudo,popular,122&sr=1-1

Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L. 86
La Mer, L. 109: II. Jeux de vagues

If you'd like even more 'state of the art' audiophile sound--which, as noted, is very nice to have in Debussy's evocative, colorful music, then I'd recommend a good single hybrid SACD disc from Valery Gergiev & the LSO:



https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Jeux-Prelude-lapres-faune/dp/B004P5C7IO/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2FCUTEELB0AGU&keywords=debussy+gergiev&qid=1665057685&s=music&sprefix=debussy+gergiev%2Cpopular%2C105&sr=1-2



Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune, L. 86
La Mer, L. 109: I. De l'aube à midi sur la mer

(By the way, there's also a good hybrid SACD set of Debussy's complete orchestral works on Chandos, performed by Stéphane Denève & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra: Images, L. 122, CD 118: I. Gigues ).

After that, it will be essential for you hear Debussy's wonderful String Quartet, his 'other worldly' late Sonata for Flute, Harp, & Viola, and Syrinx for solo flute--among his chamber works; as well as a good range of his solo piano music (such as the Preludes Books 1 & 2, Images Books 1 & 2, Estampes, Suite Bergmasque, Reverie, Etudes, etc.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Sure, you can get your international luxury Debussy, polished to a shine by the world's most brilliant ensembles and jet set conductors.
Or you can get something like this.










I have a weak spot for these performances. Froment was a great Debussy conductor and his Luxembourg radio orchestra compensates for not being in the premier league by displaying lots of real, raw French character, so rare today with all major orchestras sounding the same.
Came on a dirt cheap Quadromania/Membran 4-fer. And it has some super rare stuff like some of the pieces on cd 3 and 4 that no-one has ever heard of. If you ever come across it, physically or at some streaming service, don't hesitate.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Currently listening to this now on Qobuz.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

I gave the above CD a listen, and unfortunately, Debussy just doesn't do much for me, except for the Prelude A L'apres Midi D'un Faune, and Clair De Lune (the latter unfortunately not on this disc). Sorry everyone, but thank you for your advice.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

LouisMasterMusic said:


> Sorry everyone, but thank you for your advice.


Well, maybe put Debussy on the shelf and try again later. I didn't think much of Debussy until I heard Jean Martinon's recordings. Now I'm a big fan. I'll bet there's a gateway recording for you out there somewhere.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, maybe put Debussy on the shelf and try again later. I didn't think much of Debussy until I heard Jean Martinon's recordings. Now I'm a big fan. I'll bet there's a gateway recording for you out there somewhere.


I hope so.


----------



## GingerOpera (3 mo ago)

I think it is important to remember that other than the big works like La Mer, Images and the Nocturnes, a significant proportion of Debussy's orchestral repertoire was in fact orchestrated by other musicians. Koechlin, Caplet, Roger - Ducasse, Busser and Ravel all had a hand in transcribing Debussy for Orchestra. In fact he didn't even orchestrate his Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien. This task was given to Koechlin. I think the question has to asked why Debussy personally orchestrated comparatively little of his own music.


----------



## GingerOpera (3 mo ago)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Ansermet. I grew up listening to his old Decca recordings. His version of the Première Rhapsody is gorgeous. While I admit the L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande weren't the finest, I think it's more the mood captured by Ansermet. Magical. 
Also to throw a spanner into the works my favourite Faune is with Karajan & the BPO!!! Sacrilege I know. I've just joined this forum btw so all my love from Glasgow to everyone!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I spent some time this week listening to the piano works by a few pianists. Despite the drawbacks of early 50s mono sound the Gieseking performances sound superb to my ears. And the 5 CD Warner box retails for under 15 dollars. For great sound and very satisfying performances I like the Bavouzet on Chandos. And finally Claudio Arrau on Philips for the Preludes, and Images.


----------



## GingerOpera (3 mo ago)

_Peter Frankl was one of the great Debussy performers. On the old VoxBox label I think. _


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

GingerOpera said:


> _Peter Frankl was one of the great Debussy performers. On the old VoxBox label I think. _


You are right, great interpretation alas that VovBoxes are a bit dated in recording,.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

GingerOpera said:


> I've just joined this forum btw so all my love from Glasgow to everyone!


Welcome to the forum, always nice to see another member based in Scotland, I'll look forward to reading your posts. 
You may consider introducing yourself in the new member section (easily found on home page).


----------



## GingerOpera (3 mo ago)

Cherrs mate. I just wish there was a Music Society in Glasgow. These used to be popular decades ago. People would turn up to a hall and play each other their favourite records whether Jazz, Classical or whatever. Recorded Music Societies I think they were called. A few years ago I joined the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra club just before the pandemic happened. I don't even know if the club exists now. 
I would love to meet up with other Classical fans in Glasgow for a pint and to talk about music. Loving Classical can be a very lonely passion. I sing 2nd Tenor for Scottish Opera Chorus and none of my fellow singers are really into music. It's crazy!


----------



## skywachr (Apr 17, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> You are right, great interpretation alas that VovBoxes are a bit dated in recording,.


Some of the old Vox Box recordings, especially those done for Quad are still exceptional, even by today's standards. 

The Ravel Complete Works for Orchestra (QSVBX 5133) and Gershwin Complete Works for Orchestra and for Piano and Orchestra QSVBX 5132 are prime examples and worth seeking out.


----------



## GingerOpera (3 mo ago)

Yes I have the VoxBox Gershwin set you. mentioned. You might also want to check out this fascinating recording of the original version of An American in Paris. For some reason many of Gershwin's concert works were re-orchestrated by others. This is the definitive version of Gershwin's own (startling) orchestration as prepared by the University of Michigan Gershwin Initiative. 















Who Could Ask For Anything More


“Who Could Ask For Anything More?”



smtd.umich.edu


----------

